# Blond, Brunette, Red Head?



## micah (May 17, 2007)

Up late and just got through turning some pens so the mind started to wonder. "Hmmm....I wonder what pen turners prefer...."
Personally, a dark brunette.


----------



## Ligget (May 17, 2007)

I`ll stick to Amboyna Burl, doesn`t answer you back![B)]


----------



## loglugger (May 17, 2007)

All of the above.  []
Bob


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 17, 2007)

It all depends on which of the three has a better lathe.[)]

-Peter-


----------



## alamocdc (May 17, 2007)

This penturner prefers females... but my weakness is redheads.[]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 17, 2007)

Right there with ya Billy..[]


----------



## Dario (May 17, 2007)

No vote from me.

Blond, Brunette, Red Head, etc. is not important.  I like Bob's answer the best LOL.

Seriously, there are lots of things that REALLY matter. []


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 17, 2007)

I didn't vote, nothing to do with color of the lathe, just how she turns.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 17, 2007)

Yes. []


----------



## JimGo (May 17, 2007)

I'll ditto Billy!


----------



## GaryMGg (May 17, 2007)

Ah, female Blondes, Brunettes, and Red heads: My three favorite flavors.  [][][]
Gary


----------



## micah (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />No vote from me.
> 
> Blond, Brunette, Red Head, etc. is not important.  I like Bob's answer the best LOL.
> ...



I understand Dario...heck, I married a fair skinned blond myself. It'll be 12yrs this fall.
But when it comes right down to it...what really turns your head? This is a totally superficial question. I don't walk through the parkinglot and see a hot girl, but have to go get to know her before I think WOW.[:0]
And this question is of course open to the ladies on the forum as well! We know you look too.[]


----------



## Tanner (May 17, 2007)

Always dated blondes, married a brunette and thinking of red heads makes my blood boil in a good way.[]


----------



## LanceD (May 17, 2007)

First available at the time []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 17, 2007)

BTW, don't get me wrong... It's not like I would say, Hey!! a redhead, how ya doing??

Now with that said, I am rather suprised to the brunettes so far in the lead.


----------



## Abrock75 (May 17, 2007)

Females of course but love the red heads the most. But hey, imagination is only a light switch away[}][]


----------



## gketell (May 17, 2007)

Light-eyed brunette.


----------



## Fred (May 18, 2007)

As long as "she" doesn't get in my way at the lathe I think I would take, hummmm ... one of each. 

If she gets in the way, she can learn to sharpen on the Tormek! 

Anything to keep her busy till it's dinner time ... then I usually cook. []


----------



## johncrane (May 18, 2007)

l stick with Bob/Dario[]


----------



## Jerryconn (May 18, 2007)

YES YES and Yes!


----------



## arioux (May 18, 2007)

This is a discusting out of topics poll!!! I'm absolutely insluted by this macho and disgracefull post....

ok, my wife is gone now [:I]

i prefer brunette[}]

Alfred


----------



## micah (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />This is a discusting out of topics poll!!! I'm absolutely insluted by this macho and disgracefull post....
> 
> ok, my wife is gone now [:I]
> ...



Yep. totally disgraceful![}][][}][][}]

Actually I am kind of suprised with all the Red Head votes. Don't get me wrong, I've seen some Red Heads that probably had given some guys whiplash before, but still suprised.
Something else that kind of suprises me about this poll...there has been 450+ views but only about 47 votes! Either some of you guys are really interested about what each other prefer, or there is a lot of you that don't like women.....[:0]  <b>O.K. Which is it!!!</b> [)]


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 18, 2007)

Doesn't matter nowadays.  Box of colour will change everything.[]  As for my opinion.  Hmmmmmm.  I have to go with Billy but given the choice of all 3 and can only have 1 I'd have to take brunette.


----------



## mick (May 18, 2007)

Personally I prefer a certain brunette with a silvery streak down one side, but it's her eyes that "caught' my eye. Big ol' deep brown eyes you could drown in!! []


----------



## angboy (May 19, 2007)

All of you men are just superficial and disgusting[!]! I'm going to e-mail a link to this thread to all of your wives!!![}][}] (I can be bribed to not do that though... please make offers in twenty dollar bills or larger!)[}]

While you men decide how much is an appropriate bribe, I'll be perusing the latest issue of Playgirl...[][]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />While you men decide how much is an appropriate bribe, I'll be perusing the latest issue of Playgirl...[][]



So is this month's Playmate a blond or brunette.[)][]

-Peter-[}]


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

I just love women, period. 
However a redhead with green eyes... well then I'm in trouble. 
My wife even died her hair red!


----------



## mdburn_em (May 27, 2007)

I guess big-eyed blonds make me turn my head.  Never had a thing for Redheads and then I met LOML.  Redhead, big 'ol green eyes and encourages me to buy way too much stuff for this addiction.  []


----------



## dillonproturner (May 28, 2007)

Yeah for brunnete! I would say that there is a lot of competition out there for them, but then again, the majority of the members in this group are at least 2 to 3 times older than I am!
I agree also that it is kind of weird the ratio of lack of votes in this poll?? 
Dillon[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmm... well one thing I learned was it don't matter how pretty a girl is she can do a 360 in the blink of an eye and be your <b>WORST</b> nightmare!!! So I will not make a statement in favor of any hair color.[]

P.S. I have not seen a redhead in weeks, maybe months! Must have something to do with the Texas sun...


----------



## Bucurestean (Jun 4, 2007)

Blue eyed brunette!!! Oh My...


----------

